# Why do trolls hate us ?



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

Because in reality we rock BD


----------



## Jarz (Jul 19, 2008)

Maybe they think we are just like hairy emos


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

I see furries and Anon as kind of like a faggoty Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader. They're closely related, but in this case it's mostly incest, and both exist to test the other. Right now I'd say Anon is the dark side. You've really gotta learn how to deflect some of those lightning bolts The Pope keeps shooting you with cuz the difference is if this were Star Wars, Darth Vader would be like "ROFFLECOPTER this meme never gets old"


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 19, 2008)

Because we have threads like this that confirm our acknowledgement of them. Stop giving a crap and they'll go away.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 19, 2008)

Because we dare to cross their bridges RAAAAAAR


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2008)

Nocturne said:


> Because we dare to cross their bridges RAAAAAAR



OH OH OH.  Can I be the BIGGEST billy goatse gruff?


----------



## Aden (Jul 19, 2008)

Because we get all riled up when we get trolled. It's for amusement.

And from what I've seen, many furries are ripe for the pickin'.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2008)

EVERYONE hates furries. Deal with it.



Takumi_L said:


> OH OH OH.  Can I be the BIGGEST billy goatse gruff?



None are bigger than Takumi.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I see furries and Anon as kind of like a faggoty Luke Skywalker and Darth Vader. They're closely related, but in this case it's mostly incest, and both exist to test the other. Right now I'd say Anon is the dark side. You've really gotta learn how to deflect some of those lightning bolts The Pope keeps shooting you with cuz the difference is if this were Star Wars, Darth Vader would be like "ROFFLECOPTER this meme never gets old"



Well if they called us nerds I wouldn't mind as much.



David M. Awesome said:


> EVERYONE hates furries. Deal with it.



I have thats why I stop thinking trolls insults as insults and think of them as " You furries rule ! "


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:
			
		

> thats why I stop thinking trolls insults as insults and think of them as " You furries rule ! "



Yeah, I guess I could see your logic there if you were saying the furries doing the furry-trolling also rule.



			
				KaiserVadin said:
			
		

> Well if they called us nerds I wouldn't mind as much.



Except nerd has lost much of its original meaning and connotations, whereas furfag is pretty recent terminology.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, They hate us cause they enjoy how we react.
Most react badly, such as most people do. As if it's like they are dissing their religion or life style. 
Alot of others act a bit too..well..Its in a way that they would think we are creepy..


Takumi_L said:


> OH OH OH.  Can I be the BIGGEST billy goatse gruff?


^^ kinda like that. No offence to Takumi_L...

If we don't really mind them, and stop giving them what they want, it will die down.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 19, 2008)

Furries are hugely oversensitive to everything, to begin with.  

These are the best targets for trolling, as they will dissolve quickly into hurling pithy remarks without substance, outright CAPS LOCK and usually a large side helping of BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW heaped atop all this.  Trolling furries is like shooting fish in a barrel.  
Easier, even, because they're so quick to take offense and get raged over Words On The Internet, which are clearly Serious Business no matter how silly or stupid they are.  
For example, a simple "your gay" will result in a furry raging about how homosexuals aren't accepted enough and how they're oppressed and how there's such meaningfulness to the picture of them and their 'mate' giving their rectums a good stretching.  It takes literally no effort at all.

Plus, furries like to impart a gravity and importance to situations that are really dreadfully unimportant.  After getting a less-than-warm reception from people who don't want to hear about their fetish after it's been forced down their throats, they'll go on LiveJournal and cry about how the Hyoomanz were Fursecuting them and repressing them, and how they have such a war to fight against the entire Internets until everyone can have hilariously gay fox buttsex in peace and harmony, once they've converted the masses to their way of thinking and have everyone with ears and tails.  
It's really not that important, and the only enemies furries have are the ones they make with their amazingly irritating diatribes of acceptance.  In the furry community, everyone's afraid to say that someone is a detriment to their community, nor will they criticize others.  

In this no-critic zone, some of the most obnoxious and disgusting people can surface(diaperwearing babyfurs to name one*)and the furry community lets them parade around freely making everyone think that furs love to shit and piss all over themselves like man-children who have regressed to a younger age.
Anonymous is not afraid of pointing out his brethen's faults.  
Anonymous will regularly remind his kin that they are fat neckbearded losers masturbating to annie-may and not outside getting a tan and having sex with random sluts.  
Anonymous will point out to one of his kin when they are acting the fool and will not shy away from telling obnoxious or retarded people that they should try a big glass of STFU and stop shitting up his forums. 
That's really the cure to the furry fandom's problem - getting members to move out of their hugboxes and start telling people that their art sucks, their fanfiction is eyesearingly bad, their music is terrible and their fetishes are weird - it's pleasant to know you like skunks spraying your face, but we don't need to know.  That'll hit everyone with a nice reality check.  Plus, trolls would rapidly get bored with targets who reply with "And what else is new?"


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 19, 2008)

Because we are something that is entertaining to make fun of because we freak out over everything.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 19, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Because we are something that is entertaining to make fun of because we freak out over everything.


Too damn true.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 19, 2008)

Further, the average person does not hate furries.  In fact, I wouldn't be overly surprised if it went mainstream at one point, but that's beside the point.  Furries are too quick to mix up "disgust" and "hate", and they are always getting offended over the smallest of slights.  One person says that they find the idea of animals that walk on their hind legs and spend their days in debauched exploration of the fleshly pleasures weird, and the entire furry community immediately goes to HIGH ALERT.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 19, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Further, the average person does not hate furries.  In fact, I wouldn't be overly surprised if it went mainstream at one point, but that's beside the point.  Furries are too quick to mix up "disgust" and "hate", and they are always getting offended over the smallest of slights.  One person says that they find the idea of animals that walk on their hind legs and spend their days in debauched exploration of the fleshly pleasures weird, and the entire furry community immediately goes to HIGH ALERT.


Because furries are a bunch of retards that are quick to label something as fursecution, and whatnot. 

4CHAN IS MAKING FUN OF US?! FURSECUTION FURSECUTION! SOUND THE BAWWWWW ALARMS!


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Furries are hugely oversensitive to everything, to begin with.
> 
> These are the best targets for trolling, as they will dissolve quickly into hurling pithy remarks without substance, outright CAPS LOCK and usually a large side helping of BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW heaped atop all this.  Trolling furries is like shooting fish in a barrel.
> Easier, even, because they're so quick to take offense and get raged over Words On The Internet, which are clearly Serious Business no matter how silly or stupid they are.
> ...



I like you.  Please stick around.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Why do trolls hate us?



There is the common misconception.. hate isn't the motive. It's nothing personal. Just lulz :/


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 19, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky that this is all the "hate" we get.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 19, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Consider yourself lucky that this is all the "hate" we get.



A thousand times yes.

You know what would I would like?  For all those furries who sit and home whining about persecution to suddenly switch places with the Israelis in the Middle East.  After a few days of being sniped at, blown up, and shot by insurgents they'd have a very intimate understanding of REAL fursecution.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 20, 2008)

Or (the non-militant) Palestinian deaths. That would suck too.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 20, 2008)

Furries tend to be pretty easy targets. A lot of us tend to over-react and have a persecution complex about things. Sadly so many people cry OMG FURSECUTION and OMG CSI MTV. It's not really that they hate furries so much as the furries tend to create such a fuss, it's just so damned entertaining to stir shit up.

This is what I've observed anyways.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 20, 2008)

I love playing with the trolls. particularly the ones who think we're all humpin' our pets or puttin' holes in strange places on stuffed animals.   Those are the fun ones to mess with. 

Seriously though, I think most trolls just dont' take the time to understand/even try to be rational.  The irrational haters are just morons.

I like the intelligent trolls who just dont' know any better. They're fun to enlighten.

And it's hella fun to troll the trolls when they start furry-bashing. In an intelligent thought-provoking way of course.


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> Seriously though, I think most trolls just dont' take the time to understand/even try to be rational.



That's...that's what a troll _is_.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> I love playing with the trolls. particularly the ones who think we're all humpin' our pets or puttin' holes in strange places on stuffed animals.   Those are the fun ones to mess with.
> 
> Seriously though, I think most trolls just dont' take the time to understand/even try to be rational.  The irrational haters are just morons.
> 
> ...



the logical trolls I like because you can see from there pov why they hate us and its a good reason not to get all high alert about it.

but I think most furrys go on high alert because like some said people automaticly label us as sex audtics ( typo ? ) but trolls on the other hand just do it for lulz and maybe futher use the infomation they didn't want againist us, I know its hard to understand I fell for it at first but then I notice there just saying it to tick us off and don't really mean it where as people that would say it to your face is a different story .


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 20, 2008)

5 main reasons.
We overreact to the slightest crap imaginable.
We use fur in almost every freakin' word.
We want to have secks with animals (Very popular to those that haven't been to a furry site, or google 'What is a Furry?")
We are easy targets.
We have creepy fetishes.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 20, 2008)

main reason why I don't want to tell family, they will get the wrong idea.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 20, 2008)

Why do trolls hate us.. 

They don't. They acknowledge our existence.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the only people who really hate furries are people who have, or at least used to have close ties to the fandom. The public at large doesn't hate furries yet because they don't know enough about the furry fandom to hate it. Trolls just harass you because it's really easy, they don't really know that much about furries either for the most part, just which buttons are fun to push. *The only people who really hate furries are other furries*, at least for the time  being.

Also a lot of furries can't tell the difference between a troll and someone who disagrees with them. Or the difference between a troll and someone who's joking. Or the difference between a troll and someone who isn't a socially inept pervert.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Trolls don't hate furries. Trolls _love_ furries. They think we're the best thing since sliced bread. Trolls probably sit in bed worrying about if they day shall come when the furry fandom will be wiped from the earth, and bite their nails. We, gentlemen, are gods in the eyes of trolls.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Bad thread. Must kill.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 20, 2008)

dun h8


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 20, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> hilariously gay fox buttsex in peace and harmony



ONE DAY  :cry:


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 20, 2008)

mm, bad thread...fail


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

They hate us because there simple minded people who have nothing else to do but down other peoples interests. There mad because we enjoy life more then they do so they find one thing people enjoy and lash out at those individuals. I hate this tread and all threads like it we should just drop the subject ignore the assholes and get on with our furry lives with no care of others bad opinions about our interests. !!!THERE JUST OPINIONS!!!


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 20, 2008)

pheonix said:


> They hate us because there simple minded people who have nothing else to do but down other peoples interests. There mad because we enjoy life more then they do so they find one thing people enjoy and lash out at those individuals. I hate this tread and all threads like it we should just drop the subject ignore the assholes and get on with our furry lives with no care of others bad opinions about our interests. !!!THERE JUST OPINIONS!!!



While I agree with you that threads like these are par the course and annoying, your dreadful lack of respect for the English language forces me to point out that when people call furries uneducated, they're usually looking at people like you.

Also, trolls do not hate furries.  Furries are the largest lulzcows in the entire world, to use that retarded piece of ED slang.  It's ordinary people who are sometimes disgusted by the multi-cock-breast-vampire-hermaphrodite-taur creatures and all the HUMONGOUS AMOUNT OF FOXES TAKING IMPROBABLY LARGE KNOTTED PENISES IN THEIR ASS, and furries imagine that simple disgust to be hatred.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

I still don't understand where people get this idea that trolls hate us.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I still don't understand where people get this idea that trolls hate us.



because hurp da durp durrr ne1 who dun liek us hatez us ;_; FURRY PREID HUURRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Furries are the largest lulzcows in the entire world


I'll assume you somehow managed to go through this life without playing Counter-Strike or World of Warcraft at least once.



makmakmob said:


> I still don't understand where people get this idea that trolls hate us.


I actually had a few people tell that right to my face (well, as much of it you can do over the Internet, anyway) - maybe some people just take these remarks seriously... Seriz bzns, yeah.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

I mean, If a troll's goal is to have fun my making people overreact and say stupid shit, my God we must be like gold dust.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I mean, If a troll's goal is to have fun my making people overreact and say stupid shit, my God we must be like gold dust.


Wait... Isn't gold dust nearly useless?..

Anyway, yes. I'm actually surprised to see lack of any raiding of this place so far. Have you had any recently?..


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Not to my knowledge. Anyway, gold dust is probably useless, it's just a figure of speech I'm used to.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 20, 2008)

I had this one troll in my Sociology class who said the reason that furries were his main target was simply because they have the best reactions; they (we?) take everything way too seriously. That, and because the furry fandom is "gay".

He also said that one of his partners-in-trolling liked photoshopping furry erotica comics to make them humorous, but that's another story.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Not to my knowledge. Anyway, gold dust is probably useless, it's just a figure of speech I'm used to.


Figure of speech, yes.

But, really... It's gold - one of the softest metals - and it's been practically destroyed... What the hell could you do with that.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Blow in the eyes of people you don't like?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Blow in the eyes of people you don't like?


Punching sounds a lot more effective to me.

Or maybe leave a couple cut-marks, fur-jitsu style... Yeah, that would be nice...

What was I on about.


----------



## Entlassen (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, I guess there are also the occasional idiot who hates us for stupid reasons ("Oh no, it's gross, therefore they are all people to be loathed!"), like this guy, but they never really get anywhere with it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

You see, I've never met anyone who hated me for being a furry. Most people who hate me hate me because I'm cleverer than them.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 20, 2008)

its simple really. we overreact. all the time over the stupidest stuff. i mean there was a poster online named spencerdragon(not trying to isnult him i love his vorish artwork), who got mad cause some dude commissioned this one guy to draw a pic of spencer getting vored, to which spencer replied "I AM 100% PRED"!! This caused a whole lot of "furry drama".


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Actually, I guess there are also the occasional idiot who hates us for stupid reasons ("Oh no, it's gross, therefore they are all people to be loathed!"), like this guy, but they never really get anywhere with it.


Oh wow. I remember this guy.

He's like, the anti-troll... No idea if he's serious at that (I mean, come on), but, damn, he's funny at being so much of a little ball of unattended hatred - like a delicious pie made of overt fanatism and bollocks and... Okay, bad comparison.

Reminds me of that other guy on YouTube pretending to be a werewolf just for the troll reactions.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

You know if only you'd give me the slightest idea as to your nationality everything you say would make so much more sense. Also I don't hate you, so you must work harder!


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> You know if only you'd give me the slightest idea as to your nationality everything you say would make so much more sense.


Damn. Did my spelling manage to betray me already?..


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> I mean, If a troll's goal is to have fun my making people overreact and say stupid shit, my God we must be like gold dust.



I totally agree. Furries _are_ like Gold Dust.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Damn. Did my spelling manage to betray me already?..




No, I was just trying to con that information out of you. Is English you're second language?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I totally agree. Furries _are_ like Gold Dust.


Oh, that's just AWESOME, gotta help my lack of sleep A LOT.



makmakmob said:


> No, I was just trying to con that information out of you. Is English you're second language?


Made me chuckle, thanks.

Well, yes, it is. I guess you can see it through little mistakes I make nearly every post if you look hard enough - though I bet most of it is due to my attention spa oh what's this


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

You're English seems pretty much flawless to me; you even use colloquial language.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> He also said that one of his partners-in-trolling liked photoshopping furry erotica comics to make them humorous, but that's another story.



I saw one of those a while back in furaffinity, the comic was some Adam Wan abortion if I remember correctly. I thought it was hilarious, and all the "UR A MONSTER!!!1!! HOW CAN U RUINS OMETHING SO BEAUTIFULL!!11" comments made even better. I can't understand how people could get so bent out of shape over an inane little porn comic. Probably because all the dog cocks had been replaced with memes. Anyway the fact that it was bawwwed all over before the account was banned is a great example of why furries get trolled. Hell people were complaining about those celebrity account that were popping up for a while. Those weren't even trolling anyone were they?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> You're English seems pretty much flawless to me; you even use colloquial language.


I am honoured.

And if I do say so myself, it will soon be the day that I genuinely start enjoying hot tea with milk - the very day my disguise shall become complete and impenetrable.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I saw one of those a while back in furaffinity, the comic was some Adam Wan abortion if I remember correctly. I thought it was hilarious, and all the "UR A MONSTER!!!1!! HOW CAN U RUINS OMETHING SO BEAUTIFULL!!11" comments made even better. I can't understand how people could get so bent out of shape over an inane little porn comic. Probably because all the dog cocks had been replaced with memes. Anyway the fact that it was bawwwed all over before the account was banned is a great example of why furries get trolled. Hell people were complaining about those celebrity account that were popping up for a while. Those weren't even trolling anyone were they?


Might be the same reason one would feel upset if someone glued crudely-drawn penises to all of the Disney characters overnight.

Though most of us have been there as well...


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Hell people were complaining about those celebrity account that were popping up for a while. Those weren't even trolling anyone were they?


You mean Gordon Freeman and The Pope aren't furries? Not even Allah?


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Of course they are, and they weren't trolling or anything, just hanging out, and everyone complained. Fucking furries >:[ .


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Might be the same reason one would feel upset if someone glued crudely-drawn penises to all of the Disney characters



Isn't that what Furaffinity is for?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Isn't that what Furaffinity is for?


Sadly not. 

I tried.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Sadly not.
> 
> I tried.



Buh? Furaffinity hostile towards crudely-drawn penises on disney characters, impossible.


----------



## kalibration ltd (Jul 20, 2008)

i troll furries all the time

for some reason thinking you're an animal

makes you take stupid shit 300% more seriously



like if i said "hey i'm gonna dig up your grandma and fuck her" to some random guy they're usually like haha what.

but you do it to a furry and they scream and curse and make 8 page livejournal entries


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 20, 2008)

Trolls hate _everyone_ XD


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Buh? Furaffinity hostile towards crudely-drawn penises on disney characters, impossible.


Whoever said "hostile"? Just impossible to find...



kalibration ltd said:


> like if i said "hey i'm gonna dig up your grandma and fuck her" to some random guy they're usually like haha what.


 Where the hell are you from, kid.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I totally agree. Furries _are_ like Gold Dust.


lolwut

So... You're saying that all furries are flamboyantly gay crotch stuffing douchebags?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> So... You're saying that all furries are flamboyantly gay crotch stuffing douchebags?


Didn't you know?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Didn't you know?


I must have not gotten that memo.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jul 20, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Whoever said "hostile"? Just impossible to find...



Well that's not right, someone's gonna have to rectify this oversight, any  volunteers? I would but I haven't achieved sufficient levels of furfaggotry.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 20, 2008)

It's like that classic saying: He who knows not and knows that he knows not knows more than he who knows not and knows not that he knows not.

In short....there is no short. We are just fun to fuck with then watch us bitch and moan that we got bullied. I know, making fun of my self so too easy and....well.....FUN!! Same with dragonkin, we blow a few fuses when a troll comes our way. XD


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I must have not gotten that memo.


Huh. I would expect you to do better than that, pedobear.

(Yes, I can see you there - you're not fooling anyone.)


Whitenoise said:


> Well that's not right, someone's gonna have to rectify this oversight, any volunteers? I would but I haven't achieved sufficient levels of furfaggotry.


Time will fix that.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 21, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'll assume you somehow managed to go through this life without playing Counter-Strike or World of Warcraft at least once.



In my more youthful days I played Quake III and Counter-Strike, so I am not unaware of what you mean.  The subject was particularly with regards to the internet itself and not outer forms.



Draco_2k said:


> Oh wow. I remember this guy.
> 
> He's like, the anti-troll... No idea if he's serious at that (I mean, come on), but, damn, he's funny at being so much of a little ball of unattended hatred - like a delicious pie made of overt fanatism and bollocks and... Okay, bad comparison.
> 
> Reminds me of that other guy on YouTube pretending to be a werewolf just for the troll reactions.



I know what his problem is.  He was probably a fur at some point and got into an argument with someone.  The other party proceeded to make him so butthurt that he LEFT THE FANDOM ENTIRELY!!11!!1 and resurfaced later as this massive furry hater.  I wouldn't be surprised....


----------



## Sputnik (Jul 21, 2008)

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 21, 2008)

your missing the point about trolls. Trolls piss everyone off so that they can feel better bout themselves.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> In my more youthful days I played Quake III and Counter-Strike, so I am not unaware of what you mean. The subject was particularly with regards to the internet itself and not outer forms.


People are still the same though.

I hear Counter-Strike: Source is good place to find Retard Entertainmentâ„¢ these days. And by "hear" I mean, "know from personal experience".



Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I know what his problem is. He was probably a fur at some point and got into an argument with someone. The other party proceeded to make him so butthurt that he LEFT THE FANDOM ENTIRELY!!11!!1 and resurfaced later as this massive furry hater. I wouldn't be surprised....


Oh wow. Haven't thought of that.

Though it also looks like he's just pissed at how most/some furries on DA manage to squeeze way more art out of their face than himself (and, if you hang around DA or FA, that's saying a lot). Not gonna be the first time either.



WhiteHowl said:


> your missing the point about trolls. Trolls piss everyone off so that they can feel better bout themselves.


 Ah, the voice of reason.

I kinda forgot what the topic was supposed to be about...


----------



## Arc (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so lazy, that I only read the topic.

However...trolls hate furries?
Oh dear, oh dear.
Trolls LOVE furries...seriously, you can make some of us BAAWWWWW so easily.
For the trolls this means: delicious lulz with nearly no effort.

Just to be sure, that you get my point:
INTERNET IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 21, 2008)

Baby Giraffe said:


> It's like that classic saying: He who knows not and knows that he knows not knows more than he who knows not and knows not that he knows not.



Is that a real saying? Usually great quotes are efficiently worded.. Powerful words of wisdom!


----------



## Mattcat (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's a hint.

If you're a ugly slob living in your mothers basement in a pile of mountain dew and pizza boxes, on the internet daily typing about yourself being a baby armadillo who shits its diaper and likes getting raped. And you hear someone say that you're weird and decide to spout "Furay pride". The troll isn't the problem, its your inability to take criticism as you retreat to www.BabyArmadilloPantPoopers.com and hear people say "no its okay! You're just like us!! *Hugz*"

Go outside more and the problem you have with "Trolls" and internet drama become a lot less significant compared to the problems in reality. Basically you should ignore trolls, but this does not mean ignore the fact that they may have a reason to have targeted you. Gotta listen to your friends and your "enemies." Otherwise you're only getting half of the picture.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Mattcat said:


> www.BabyArmadilloPantPoopers.com


The link's broken.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 21, 2008)

Trolls "hate" because you refuse to laugh at yourself?

I dunno, I stopped taking sides ages ago.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 21, 2008)

As it's already been said, furries are easy targets for making fun of. So to some extent we have to accept that we bring this on ourselves- we open ourselves up to ridicule. If you cannot handle that, if you're too overly sensitive about EVERYTHING, then maybe this isn't the fandom for you...of course, if everyone were to take this advice I think that would eliminate about 40% at least of the current fandom >.>


----------



## Emil (Jul 21, 2008)

Mattcat said:


> Here's a hint.
> 
> If you're a ugly slob living in your mothers basement in a pile of mountain dew and pizza boxes, on the internet daily typing about yourself being a baby armadillo who shits its diaper and likes getting raped. And you hear someone say that you're weird and decide to spout "Furay pride". The troll isn't the problem, its your inability to take criticism as you retreat to www.BabyArmadilloPantPoopers.com and hear people say "no its okay! You're just like us!! *Hugz*"



Because trolls have no sense of their own pride, nor any websites where they themselves tend to gather.



> Go outside more and the problem you have with "Trolls" and internet drama become a lot less significant compared to the problems in reality. Basically you should ignore trolls, but this does not mean ignore the fact that they may have a reason to have targeted you. Gotta listen to your friends and your "enemies." Otherwise you're only getting half of the picture.



Because "YIFF IN HELL" is wonderful constructive criticism


----------



## Neofur (Jul 21, 2008)

Trolls go for easy targets...and furries are easy targets.
Furry IMO is one of most social fandom circles I travel in.

Perfect kindling for Drama. 

Luckily I went through the thirty six chambers of D&D and Star Trek so I have a very thick skin...and really don't care anymore..lol

Now all the other fandoms seem to be main stream, furry is still on the edge and trolls love attacking that.

With the fandom mostly being online anyway, there's simply just more of us to attack too.

Trolls go after everyone, furs are just easier than others nowadays.


----------



## Pandacat Magic (Jul 21, 2008)

Trolls are those Aunts and Uncles who secretly hate us; but still give gifts that are shitty gifts for Christmas.

...

Like hand-me-downs :B That smell like old people.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 21, 2008)

I had alot of fun reading through this thread. Thank you FA.


----------



## Pandacat Magic (Jul 21, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> I had alot of fun reading through this thread. Thank you FA.


Your welcome c:


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

Because we're easy lulz, and no one else will stand up for us, so in their mind it's OK?


----------



## Khensu (Jul 22, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> The link's broken.



Glad to see I'm not the only one who clicked that.

Anything relevant I could say is pretty well covered already.  Stop being such drama queens and trolls won't bother you.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 22, 2008)

Alot of people hate furries, just type in "furries" on photobucket and you'll see alot of "Say no to furries" images.

From my past experience HUGE anime fans really dislike furries.
On a game I played on gaiaonline I said my character was an antro wolf and some girl said "Furry? Ew GTFO seriously".

And my sister says antro is weird.
I don't see what's so weird or disgusting about It.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jul 22, 2008)

"Why do trolls hate us ?" 

They don't.  They just like to watch every easily-angered furry squirm.


----------



## Pikachuninetails (Jul 22, 2008)

speaking of which...i got an IM from a guy who goes by T2WOHHVT anyone know who this guy is? he said he's doing a survey on trolls in  gneral and in the "furry fandom" as he refers to it...i don't trust him...and i have my suspions of him...but if anyone know who this guy is let me know...

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=393600575


----------



## Kiboe (Aug 6, 2008)

"if you poke somthing with a stick and it squirms, YOUR GONNA POKE IT AGAIN!" - 2, The Ranting Gryphon

i really stopped caring the day after i joined the fandom a year and 3 months ago, wanna know why?, becasue i have a thick-skin when it comes to this stuff

are you really going to listen to an empty threat from some 12-year-old who has no idea what your real name is or where you live?

and to those furries who say "well, they threatend to hack my pc and put a virus on it!" do you know hard it is to hack a pc?, half of these trolls don't even know what an IP is

if you want my advice, STOP GIVING A SH*T WHAT THE TROLLS SAY!, it's YOUR life and you should live it the way you want to.

i'm not bashing the fandom, but every other journal or LJ i see is "BAWWWWWW, i got made fun of on (insert site here) AND I AM GONNA B***H ABOUT IT!" grow some damn ba**s and stop giving a crap, then maybe we wouldn't be the brunt of the trolls, it's been said before, we open ourselves to this kind of harassment, if you ignore a troll long enough, they will get bored and move onto another target.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

they are jelous of our freedom and imagination


----------



## CarlMinez (Aug 30, 2008)

Cuz were are so goddamned Awesome!


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 30, 2008)

Trolls don't actually hate us. They're just bored, and furries are easy to pick on because they have SUCH a persecution complex. They don't care if it's a fetish. They don't care we like anthros. They don't care we have cons. They care about the persecution complex and having a bit of fun. Probably the only thing they hate is that we somewhat advertise the fandom, and go "BAWWWW" at anything that goes wrong.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 30, 2008)

The reasons we have trolls attacking is due to our own behavior. But, it's not the behavior of the general that gets us a bad reputation. It's the behavior of idiots (yes I went there) who seem to feel the need to import every fetish imaginable into fandom, and post it all over the place. Then the rest of us have to deal with it, because all the sudden we are all sexual deviate freaks, because some of our number can't keep their deviance to themselves. It's sicking. Frankly a lot of furs are tired of it. They don't need to see the shit that pervades the Anime fandom, migrating over here as well. That stuff stinks, and if it is a stink you like, fine, we can tolerate it if you keep it to yourself. Take the smut and put it somewhere private, so the trolls have one less thing to arm themselves with when they attack the furrie population online.

Other than I do agree that we are awesome.....which is a good reason to troll us.

Anyway....I know of a good way to get rid of the troll attacks for good. We have a wide open door (policy), why not just put a metal detector to screen what comes through. That way what is furrie stays in the fandom, and what isn't doesn't become associated with it. Than the trolls won't have any ammunition, and they'll go give Scientology their full attention. After all you don't need ammunition to attack Scientology. They have Tom Cruise as their spokesperson....free ammo there, right?

If I offended any Scientology members here on Furaffinity, I am not sorry. I do not approve of money hungry cults.


----------



## Azure (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, where did this thread come from?  And why haven't I trolled the bejeezus out of it?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

simple:

because we're weird. 
plain as a white sheet, man.

We're just straight up weird people in a world that strives to hang on to some form of communal normalcy. 

I mean, just think about this for an example:
It's not weird to blantantly sexist, racist or rude. (them)
However, it IS weird to be nice, art-loving, and to feel connected to animals. (us)

oh and in racism, I DON'T mean against furries. We are NOT a race. Go on encyclopediadramatica, search up women or african-american and you'll see what I mean.


OH one more thing:
It is SO incredibly easy to be mean over the internet. 
I wear my tail EVERYDAY and I rarely EVER get any shit from people for it. The worst I ever got from a "troll" was a guy asked me if I was a furry, I said yes, and then he scoffed and walked away. 

Trolls rarely step away from their computer moniters.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 30, 2008)

Who knows what goes on in the mind of a troll. They are just like cerial killers, they are unexpected or confusing in their behavior.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 30, 2008)

Honestly, I think trolls exist for our entertainment... because very time I see one, I just burst out laughing my ass off.



CombatRaccoon said:


> The worst I ever got from a "troll" was a guy asked me if I was a furry, I said yes, and then he scoffed and walked away.


 
See! I find that funny.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 30, 2008)

Kiboe said:


> "if you poke somthing with a stick and it squirms, YOUR GONNA POKE IT AGAIN!" - 2, The Ranting Gryphon



i simply love this quote, it'd so damn true both litterally and symbolic wise. (*pokes catarpillar with stick)

i have never met a furry troll in real life

but in highschool there were some guys that gave me a real rash of shit about liking fantasy stuff and teased the beggebers out of me. 

 and 70% of the people in my art classes downright hated anime (including one of my teachers) and thought that "the anime style has perverted the world of art" and bashed me the very first time i did something anime style,

 and in grade school i got teased for liking nature and animals so much.

BUT at the same time i had friends in school who liked what i liked and there was even an anime club in highschool and one year we had 48 members (who actually showed up nearly every time). but even then we would have random people come in, hang out for 5 minutes, eat our snacks, scoff at us and leave >:[


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> simple:
> 
> because we're weird.
> plain as a white sheet, man.
> ...



Have you ever looked up white people on Encyclopaedia Dramatica?

Also it  is weird to welcome dog fucking paedophiles into your subculture, I think that's  the real problem the world has, if it even cares enough to have one, which I  doubt.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 31, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Also it  is weird to welcome dog fucking paedophiles into your subculture.



dude no kidding, the nature furry fandom attracted them and its sick that they got associated with furries (the only thing that a troll can say that will piss me off anymore is i F*** animals) yes there is a sexual side of the fandom but its with anthro-animals.
 furry fandom attracts zooaphiles like cubscouts attract pedophiles (bad example but it's the best i could come up with...)


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

^What about the entire "Non-Anthro" Category on FA?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> dude no kidding, the nature furry fandom attracted them and its sick that they got associated with furries (the only thing that a troll can say that will piss me off anymore is i F*** animals) yes there is a sexual side of the fandom but its with anthro-animals.
> furry fandom attracts zooaphiles like cubscouts attract pedophiles (bad example but it's the best i could come up with...)



The furry fandom has really become way too welcoming to human garbage and I can't help but think the whole fandom is really gonna suffer when the public finds out, especially about the paedophiles using anthropomorphism to skirt child pornography laws. I mean how are people going to react to fursuiters if they know it could be a sex offender in there. I've heard some really troubling stories about some people in fur suits glomming all over children at cons. Seems a fursuit would be a very attractive tool for a paedophile to get close to kids without anyone being suspicious, and it honestly worries me. People say there's no way to stop worthless people from coming here but it seems to me not letting them post thinly veiled child porn on furry websites would be a good start.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

^might as well start your fear mongering on sites that don't skirt the rules with furry, and instead just go with drawings of kids having sex? Wouldn't those be worse?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> ^might as well start your fear mongering on sites that don't skirt the rules with furry, and instead just go with drawings of kids having sex? Wouldn't those be worse?



Not fear mongering, just common sense, and it's just as bad when it's  anthropomorphised children. It bothers me most when I see it here because as  much as it pisses me off I actually do care about the furry fandom.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

So, you don't care about the children? Just the Fandom? If you really cared about it you would attempt to stop it in any form, not just posting on random threads generalizing the entire fandom based on a very small group, and calling that small group of people pedophiles and rapists...

What about the "tame" pictures? What about art featuring children? How far does it go?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> So, you don't care about the children? Just the Fandom? If you really cared about it you would attempt to stop it in any form, not just posting on random threads generalizing the entire fandom based on a very small group, and calling that small group of people pedophiles and rapists...
> 
> What about the "tame" pictures? What about art featuring children? How far does it go?



Holy crap what? First off, we're talking about illustrated child pornography,  illustrated furry child pornography is no better then non-furry. That small  group is made up of paedophiles and rapists, whether they have the stones to  admit it to themselves is irrelevant. I never called all furries paedophiles,  but clearly the fandom at large is not actively working to expel them, so my  previous assertions are valid. Also what do you mean by tame pictures, do you  mean just drawings with children in them? If so I don't really see how that's  related.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

What I mean is how far do you take the censorship? Do you take it so far that a child cannot be depicted nude in a painting? 
Do you know how many people upload photo's of "bath time" onto the internet? 
Do you know how many people take photographs of children who are nude, for whatever reason? 

Are all those people pedophiles? Should they be arrested for child pornography?

Just because someone enjoys something in a fantasy world does not mean they want to do it in real life.

And just because someone is nude it does not make it sexual.

Now, I must admit I do not understand the baby fur art, I don't understand how someone would like Bondage, or a ton of other things. But that's for them, if they are not doing it in real life I don't really care.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> What I mean is how far do you take the censorship? Do you take it so far that a child cannot be depicted nude in a painting?
> Do you know how many people upload photo's of "bath time" onto the internet?
> Do you know how many people take photographs of children who are nude, for whatever reason?
> 
> ...



First off what kind of idiot uploads a picture on to the internet of their kid naked, who takes naked pictures of their kids in the first place? Honestly I think that kind of activity should at the very least be regarded with suspicion, and even if they aren't a paedophile they should still get a kick in the ass for being a retard. Non-sexual nudity is kind of a grey area I agree, a drawing of a little girl getting gang raped by adult men, furry or otherwise leaves no doubt as to it's intent. Also, how do you know they aren't doing it in real life? That's is the element the fandom attracts when it allows this kind of content. The difference between bondage and paedophilia is consent, simple as that.


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> First off what kind of idiot uploads a picture on to the internet of their kid naked, who takes naked pictures of their kids in the first place? Honestly I think that kind of activity should at the very least be regarded with suspicion, and even if they aren't a paedophile they should still get a kick in the ass for being a retard. Non-sexual nudity is kind of a grey area I agree, a drawing of a little girl getting gang raped by adult men, furry or otherwise leaves no doubt as to it's intent. Also, how do you know they aren't doing it in real life? That's is the element the fandom attracts when it allows this kind of content. The difference between bondage and paedophilia is consent, simple as that.



I will say that you know nothing of what people do in real life. Bondage is not always consensual, beastiality is not always consensual, sex is not always consensual, but that does not mean it should all be banned. It simply means that if you catch people doing such things without consent (rape) then you prosecute them. If you start prosecuting everyone for what they might do then you get into a VERY slippery slope and EVERYONE would be put in jail.

As for photographs of children:

Simple google Search: Results 1 - 21 of about 4,170,000 for baby bath. (0.40 seconds) 

Looks like a lot of them. I see how far you take the censorship, do not agree with it, and realize I cannot sway your opinion.  I bet you think everyone that is part of a nudist colony is a pedophile and sex fiend as well, right?

Anyways, not going to get anywhere, so going to stop discussing this with you before it turns into "drama".


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I will say that you know nothing of what people do in real life. Bondage is not always consensual, beastiality is not always consensual, sex is not always consensual, but that does not mean it should all be banned. It simply means that if you catch people doing such things without consent (rape) then you prosecute them. If you start prosecuting everyone for what they might do then you get into a VERY slippery slope and EVERYONE would be put in jail.



Thing is fucking a child, like fucking an animal is always rape, the slippery slope argument is invalid. 



Quiet269 said:


> As for photographs of children:
> 
> Simple google Search: Results 1 - 21 of about 4,170,000 for baby bath.
> 
> Looks like a lot of them. I see how far you take the censorship, do not agree with it, and realize I cannot sway your opinion. I bet you think everyone that is part of a nudist colony is a pedophile and sex fiend as well, right?




The only thing this proves is that there are a lot of really stupid parents on the internet, and I don't really see why you brought up nudist colonies.




Quiet269 said:


> Anyways, not going to get anywhere, so going to stop discussing this with you before it turns into "drama".


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2008)

Yet another thread that features the words "animal" and "rape" in the same sentence.  Bloody furries...


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

^I know, a crazy bunch, the whole lot of em!


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 31, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> . I mean how are people going to react to fursuiters if they know it could be a sex offender in there. I've heard some really troubling stories about some people in fur suits glomming all over children at cons. Seems a fursuit would be a very attractive tool for a paedophile to get close to kids without anyone being suspicious, and it honestly worries me.



i have thought this very same thing, but the same suspicions can be applied to little leauge coaches, workers at chucky cheese, mall santas, grade school teachers, day care providers....hell i even heard of not just one but multipul cases of a preist being a pedo.

all i can say to the concept of a fursuit pedo is atleast it does not hurt anyone. i mean the sicko is able to get his kicks without any harm to the child, infact the kid is oblivious and likely enjoys getting to hug a big stuffed animal. 

the concept of not knowing a pedo in a fursuit hugging your kid is similar to the idea of not knowing a zooaphile is petting your dog. 

it does not hurt anyone but its still sick.

i love fursuits, they are wearable art and thanks to fursuits my dream of living off my art is comming true....so i wish that there weren't all these negative things attached to them (strange sex toy, zooaphile looking the part, pedophile attracting kids) as it threatens to spoil it for me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 31, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i have thought this very same thing, but the same suspicions can be applied to little leauge coaches, workers at chucky cheese, mall santas, grade school teachers, day care providers....hell i even heard of not just one but multipul cases of a preist being a pedo.
> 
> all i can say to the concept of a fursuit pedo is atleast it does not hurt anyone. i mean the sicko is able to get his kicks without any harm to the child, infact the kid is oblivious and likely enjoys getting to hug a big stuffed animal.
> 
> ...



 The thing that really sets this case apart from the whole, teacher, coach,  priest thing is the apparent prevalence of paedophilia here, you'll never see  drawings of adults raping kids on a coaching website, so I think people may have  a harder time believing that it's just a small group, seeing as they don't  really seem to have to keep it a secret here, and I wouldn't blame them. Plus  everything about the furry fandom is very appealing to children, you add an  apparent acceptance of paedophilia to that and the whole thing becomes awfully  sinister. Will the fandom still be able to find hosts for furry cons when that's  the public perception? Will it still be safe to walk around in a fursuit? Will  people lose their jobs, will animation companies  still want to employ people who draw anthro art?


----------



## SmoothPorcupine (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread doesn't need big posts.


Grimfang said:


> There is the common misconception.. hate isn't the motive. It's nothing personal. Just lulz :/





Eli said:


> Why do trolls hate us..
> 
> They don't. They acknowledge our existence.





makmakmob said:


> Trolls don't hate furries. Trolls _love_ furries. They think we're the best thing since sliced bread.





WhiteHowl said:


> your missing the point about trolls. Trolls piss everyone off so that they can feel better bout themselves.





Neofur said:


> Trolls go after everyone, furs are just easier than others nowadays.





Kimmerset said:


> They don't.  They just like to watch every easily-angered furry squirm.



They hate everyone, so we qualify.
The don't actually hate, they are trolling. (Well some hate.)
A better question is why furries get more trolls, and that has been answered many times in this thread already.


makmakmob said:


> I still don't understand where people get this idea that trolls hate us.


That comes from effective trolls. :|


AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow, where did this thread come from?  And why haven't I trolled the bejeezus out of it?


Irony allergy?


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 31, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> The thing that really sets this case apart from the whole, teacher, coach,  priest thing is the apparent prevalence of paedophilia here, you'll never see  drawings of adults raping kids on a coaching website, so I think people may have  a harder time believing that it's just a small group, seeing as they don't  really seem to have to keep it a secret here, and I wouldn't blame them. Plus  everything about the furry fandom is very appealing to children, you add an  apparent acceptance of paedophilia to that and the whole thing becomes awfully  sinister. Will the fandom still be able to find hosts for furry cons when that's  the public perception? Will it still be safe to walk around in a fursuit? Will  people lose their jobs, will animation companies  still want to employ people who draw anthro art?




well anime has some pretty sick stuff, tentical rape for one. anime also has alot of porn (hentai) and its sold to the puplic (any anime specailty store i have been to had 1/3 of the place marked 18+ ) it can also be terribly violent and have drug usage.

the latest troll tangent is that anime promotes pedos ...which i can see why what with all the 18 year old characters that look 12...and in the anime negima i cannot help but be bothered by the fact there is a guy cursed to be a ferret who likes to "steal the underpants of little girls" (and this show is on TV and seems innocent)

the idea of pedos in fursuits also leaps over to ones dressed as pikachu and sonic ect. as well as human characters like the guy from sailor moon (saw lots of little girls hugging that guy back when it was popular)

there is "yaoi" and "yuri" which is guy on guy and girl on girl relations and its on the rise, the last con i went to had paddles (like you spank with) that had "i love yaoi" written on them and Tshirts and it seems devaint art is now over run with fan art of yaoi/yuri.

but anime has plenty of cons, some of which have "adult only" events, the local con here had "hot yaoi night" which was an 18+ dance. there are also folders of art marked 18+ 

and yet anime is mass marketed to kids and has perfectly innocent things like hello kitty.

the key to saving furry fandom's image should it go more public is to set a clear line that it has adults only content as well as family friendly aspects in the same way that the anime fandom also has adults only and family friendly factors.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2008)

Why do trolls hate us?

We are Childish furfags that can't take in opinion within and from people outside the fandom, and we are too easy to rile up. If we cannot force feed our fandom down someones throat, we whine about "OMG I'm being Fursecuted!!!!111!!!"

We have Skeletons we need to clean out of the closet (Along with Tom Cruise), and the first thing we need to do is admit it instead of whining like children, that the Fandom is not flowers, butterflies, rainbows and Cake. In truth it isn't.

And Trolls can be assholes online to people to make a point. You do not take them seriously.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 31, 2008)

*Points and laughs at Zeke*


----------



## Quiet269 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmm, n/m


----------



## Shadow (Aug 31, 2008)

My guess is to get a cheap laugh from a popular community. i.e. lulz.


----------



## Vagabond (Sep 1, 2008)

Why do trolls hate us?
Because people keep responding with the same answer that's already been posted. Threads never die here.

Ah hell why not:
It's for the lol.


----------



## CarlMinez (Sep 2, 2008)

It feels like everybody hates us. Not only brain dead spammers. Ive been talking to alot of people and most of them are simply definition the fandom as a sick fetish or a excuse for zoophilia! 

People that doesn't know a shit about the fandom says the most stupid of things and *it makes me so angry*! Just check out what they think about us on YouTube!


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 2, 2008)

CarlMinez said:


> It feels like everybody hates us. Not only brain dead spammers. Ive been talking to alot of people and most of them are simply definition the fandom as a sick fetish or a excuse for zoophilia!
> 
> People that doesn't know a shit about the fandom says the most stupid of things and *it makes me so angry*! Just check out what they think about us on YouTube!


----------



## Wreth (Sep 2, 2008)

They don't hate us, they are bored and get enjoyment out of upsetting and annoying other people. If furries didn't exist they would still be trolls.


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 2, 2008)

Um... from my experience, trolls don't actually hate furries, they just say funny and offensive things to get funny and offended reactions.


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 2, 2008)

Closet cases always scream the loudest...


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 7, 2008)

When this thread was still active, I was looking long and hard for a comic I had seen that illustrated why we're 'hated' very well. I'd found it by accident the first time, and I found it by accident again. So let THIS illustrate why we're 'hated'. Sorry to bring the thread back, but I figured it was worth a mention.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> So let THIS illustrate why we're 'hated'.


Translation: "We don't like you because we don't like you and we don't like you liking what you like."

tl;dr: "Signed, the only non-furry furry troll."

Please don't repost this intellectual garbage, we already have Creationists to fill that gap in humanity's collective stupidity. Inability to make fun of furries is absolutely inexcusable in this age.


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 7, 2008)

i have personally talked with 2 trolls who didnt know i was a furry and i heard them talking about it. I asked them why they hated furries and they just said because we heard other people blamming it and we really have nothing better to do and its fun watching them rant back at us, after they stop ranting we just go do something else to make em rant and amuse ourselves again


so it is true <.<


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 7, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> When this thread was still active, I was looking long and hard for a comic I had seen that illustrated why we're 'hated' very well. I'd found it by accident the first time, and I found it by accident again. So let THIS illustrate why we're 'hated'. Sorry to bring the thread back, but I figured it was worth a mention.



That's like linking to video's from VenomfangX to show why people think evolution is stupid.


----------



## Draco_2k (Sep 7, 2008)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> That's like linking to video's from VenomfangX to show why people think evolution is stupid.


Touche.

I hate myself for recognising that name.


----------



## theLight (Sep 7, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Koei_Graywolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Why? Simple. Easy targets.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 9, 2008)

-Because it's fun
-Because we're an easy target
-Because a lot of furs take the fandom too seriously

There's a lot of viable reasons. ><


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 18, 2021)

Wheeeew, are we really gonna revive a thread from nearly 13 years ago?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 18, 2021)

CarlMinez said:


> It feels like everybody hates us. Not only brain dead spammers. Ive been talking to alot of people and most of them are simply definition the fandom as a sick fetish or a excuse for zoophilia!
> 
> People that doesn't know a shit about the fandom says the most stupid of things and *it makes me so angry*! Just check out what they think about us on YouTube!



We're an easy target, and bullies are lazy in their thinking. Lowest common denominator and voila...idiocy reigns.


----------



## Blah (Jan 18, 2021)

Another revived thread... how do people even find these!? 12 years old, how many pages did someone have to scroll through!?


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 18, 2021)

A combination of plenty of material to pick at and a relatively target rich environment. Reactions are what they go for.


----------



## Punji (Jan 18, 2021)

Closeted furries, the lot of them I'm sure.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 18, 2021)

Jokes on them, they can't hate me more than I already hate myself!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2021)

I used to think the same when I was new to this fandom but now I keep looking for reasons for them not to.


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

A few years ago I saw some articles about "Rainfurrest" and that seemed to be one of the sparks that initiated a wave of furry trolling.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2021)

No I'm pretty sure this is why.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 18, 2021)

Back when this thread was first started, I would have told you that it was a cross between all the weird-ass fetishes from most anime places coming into the fandom and the general thin-skin nature of most furries that make them such easy targets to troll. However, in this day and age, people who go out of their way to troll furries are much rarer, but I do see more people within the community trolling each other.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

Trolls are insecure, like all bullies, and in order to make themselves feel better target certain types of people who have a quality they see as devaluing you because they feel if they can feel like you are proving them right that they are superior. And Trolls search for those moments so they can feel powerful because in reality they feel weak.

At the end of the day they are people who are going about their insecurity the wrong way and would be better if finding value and worth in themselves if they just went and did something more productive.

People can disapprove of something, and have their reasons, but when they go out of their way to put someone down just to upset the other person and have their upset validate their disapproval (in their own eyes) then it's at the end of the day their own identity issues causing other people strife and you can take splice in the fact that you have an identity you can feel secure in while they probably don't.

It's similar to racism/homophobia/transphobia/nationalism/etc on a psycho-social level but they feel like it's okay because they're picking on something someone has chosen rather than something they have no choice over but the motivation is usually the same at the end of the day.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 21, 2021)

Trolls hate us because they ain't us.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

This thread started in 2008. Furry historians will study it one day.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 21, 2021)

Do you think they will cringe or rejoice?


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 21, 2021)

Here's some ways you can find out why they hate you.
Reason 1. Go to FA and scroll around until you see 5 neon green fox-dog hybrids inflating themselves while gorging themselves on never-ending sandwiches while drooling. (It takes like 5 seconds with the normal filter)
Reason 2. Browse these forums and watch shitstorm and after shitstorm about whatever pronoun wasn't being used, whatever hurtful thing was said, whatever person has decided to leave because of whatever argument, etc etc. All of this from the most inclusive people on the internet.
Reason 3. Christfurs. Nazifurs. I'm gonna use my better judgment and just not say anything here.
Reason 4. PORN. Lots of it. E V E R Y W H E R E.
Reason 5. People sticking their noses up at each other and fighting each other about how no one in the fandom should consume porn, the shallowness of sexualizing their characters, etc etc.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 21, 2021)

One of the reasons is because there are people who revive a god damn 13 year old thread, holy moly.

Apart from that - the two most common topics with furries appear to be sexuality and politics. When you have a group of people who introduce themselves first with their sexual preference as if it's a personality, and then with their extremist political views as if they are also a personality, it's not difficult to imagine why outsiders would hate the fandom.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 21, 2021)

"BeCaUSe ThEyRe JeALouS OF Us"

(And because many of the valid points made here)

But really, we shouldn't worry about them, as there's a high a chance they've contracted the OwOvirus once they came in contact with furries or the fandom and will most likely become one in the future.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you think they will cringe or rejoice?



They'll be too desensitized to cringe or experience joy because they're historians. And because banned user Wolf-Bone called them a faggoty Luke Skywalker from 2008.


----------



## Eremurus (Jan 21, 2021)

The internet was a wild place back then.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Jan 21, 2021)

Rimna said:


> One of the reasons is because there are people who revive a god damn 13 year old thread, holy moly.
> 
> Apart from that - the two most common topics with furries appear to be sexuality and politics. When you have a group of people who introduce themselves first with their sexual preference as if it's a personality, and then with their extremist political views as if they are also a personality, it's not difficult to imagine why outsiders would hate the fandom.


!


----------



## Skittles (Jan 21, 2021)

-Pokes it with a stick- EW THE THREAD'S ARM FELL OFF!!!


----------



## ben909 (Jan 21, 2021)

Everyone knows this thread was brought back by a completely deleted troll box not a normal user 

Right?


----------



## Skittles (Jan 21, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Everyone knows this thread was brought back by a completely deleted troll box not a normal user
> 
> Right?


Who was that?


----------



## ben909 (Jan 21, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Who was that?


Some user with box in their name, there were 100% deleted after makeing a pitiful attempt at drawing out reactions

i forgot the full name

or at least all their posts were cleared and no longer stain pvp


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 21, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> Do you think they will cringe or rejoice?



Crinjoice. 

The exact emotion you feel reading this word. Okay mostly cringe.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 21, 2021)

Rimna said:


> One of the reasons is because there are people who revive a god damn 13 year old thread, holy moly.
> 
> Apart from that - the two most common topics with furries appear to be sexuality and politics. When you have a group of people who introduce themselves first with their sexual preference as if it's a personality, and then with their extremist political views as if they are also a personality, it's not difficult to imagine why outsiders would hate the fandom.


 The same reasons *I* often don't like the furry fandom.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jan 22, 2021)

Tbf, the fandom kinda' makes itself a target.

• All of the yiff.
• The fandom is often politically charged even in places where such topics aren't warranted. This isn't to say it doesn't have a place, but I will veer away from a political topic if I feel that it's too acidic for my tastes.
• Horror stories at furry conventions make itself a laughing stock in online communities.
• Too much drama, witch hunting, and overall hatefulness on social media sites such as Twitter give the fandom a reputation for being aggressive, and therefore prone to being messed with. ("Poking the bear," so to speak.)

It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Skittles (Jan 22, 2021)

I hate you all. Except for you! -Gestures to the crowd.- You are awesome!


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 22, 2021)

The fandom makes itself into an easy target. Thin-skinned, sex and porn everywhere, rainbow coloured unicorn barf "fursonas" as if it's an attempt at being the most "special" as if it's a bloody competitition on being the most special but also the most shallow, sexuality thrown on their arm as if a personality rather than an intrinsic characteristic, pronouns shoved in people's faces.. The list is long over why this fandom is so ripe and easy to target. Perhaps look around, look inside yourself and ask yourself, "why does this stereotype exist"?

Ever heard the term "as wide as an ocean, but as deep as a puddle"?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

I can sum up why trolls hate the fandom in one picture, and I have a few of them.

This one's for free.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

The more important question and that no one is asking is, why care?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 22, 2021)

Mr. Fox said:


> The more important question and that no one is asking is, why care?


By the forces of pure serendipity and happenstance, not caring is the best way to avoid being a target for harassment. Funny how that works.
You'd think furries would be able to laugh at their inherent weirdness a little more rather than get defensive over it and make a scene.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 22, 2021)

Exactly, and that's why I'm a burger with OwO eyes.

We have more to fear from those within the fandom then those outside of it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 23, 2021)

There's a large supply of cringe and scandals; the stupidest takes on politics maybe ever; lets' be honest : a fair amount of just raw stupid (on both sides); and scapegoating (many of these trolls turn out to be into lolicon; I don't find it far-fetched to imagine there's some insecurity going on)


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 23, 2021)

The reason so many people who troll furries have anime pfp's is because the majority of furry trolls congregate on 4chan, which I believe started out as an anime based forum. It's become a cultural thing almost I guess.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> By the forces of pure serendipity and happenstance, not caring is the best way to avoid being a target for harassment. Funny how that works.
> You'd think furries would be able to laugh at their inherent weirdness a little more rather than get defensive over it and make a scene.



I've noticed that a lot of people who are singled out as targets for trolling are minors, or have autistic spectral diagnoses/social anxiety. 
So I'm reluctant to say that trolling happens because people who get trolled invite or deserve it- and there's not really a straight forward solution.

A lot of trolls probably have their own deep personal problems as well- we kinda forget that they're real people who've made the active decision that they want to spend their youth indoors sending acidic messages to other people's children.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Anyone who hated this fandom would have a very entertaining time just observing the sheer pettiness, the way the people constantly screw themselves and those around them over with their stupidity, and the fact that most people are depressed or have other serious mental health issues.
The trolls wouldn't even need to do anything other than observe the shitshow.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jan 23, 2021)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Anyone who hated this fandom would have a very entertaining time just observing the sheer pettiness, the way the people constantly screw themselves and those around them over with their stupidity, and the fact that most people are depressed or have other serious mental health issues.
> The trolls wouldn't even need to do anything other than observe the shitshow.


Yeah, we should hold ourselves responsible for our actions, and try to better manage our fandom in ways we can, but still, that chlorine gas attack at that con or those shooting threats you see online are never acceptable. I agree that criticism is fair, but a lot of people take it way to far sometimes, and deserve to be condemned.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> but still, that chlorine gas attack at that con or those shooting threats you see online are never acceptable.


That's not trolling. That's crime


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 23, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Yeah, we should hold ourselves responsible for our actions, and try to better manage our fandom in ways we can, but still, that chlorine gas attack at that con or those shooting threats you see online are never acceptable. I agree that criticism is fair, but a lot of people take it way to far sometimes, and deserve to be condemned.


That is fucked up. It isn't just trolls writing mean things about my stereotypically cheesy fursona - it's attempted murder. There are fandoms and "communities"(groups of people with similar interests) that I don't like, but I wouldn't go out of my way to try and poison them, or have them killed.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> That is fucked up. It isn't just trolls writing mean things about my stereotypically cheesy fursona - it's attempted murder. There are fandoms and "communities"(groups of people with similar interests) that I don't like, but I wouldn't go out of my way to try and poison them, or have them killed.



Unfortunately if it's cool to hate a group of people as 'degenerate' this sort of thing ends up happening sooner or later.

Anyway Rimna, your fursona is pretty unique! You're the only monkey I know.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 23, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> I've noticed that a lot of people who are singled out as targets for trolling are minors, or have autistic spectral diagnoses/social anxiety.
> So I'm reluctant to say that trolling happens because people who get trolled invite or deserve it- and there's not really a straight forward solution.
> 
> A lot of trolls probably have their own deep personal problems as well- we kinda forget that they're real people who've made the active decision that they want to spend their youth indoors sending acidic messages to other people's children.


I didn't say they deserve it, but I did say there are quite a few ways to stop it from snowballing, the best method being to simply ignore it or just play off what a troll might say. They're looking for a reaction, and if you decide to give in, well you already are playing they game they want.

Learning to laugh at yourself implies confidence and acceptance of yourself, so I'd readily encourage people to do it once in a while.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 23, 2021)

I honestly can't blame people for trolling furries.

As it's been said, the fandom makes itself a target.  Some of that is purely because of what the fandom is, or what the fandom is often represented as to the public.

But. . .a lot of the hatred comes from the actual behavior, online and in RL, of furries themselves.

A lot of them have pattern behavior of being annoying or creepy, like the obsession with unsolicited "huggy" RP or spamming online chat with annoying sounds.  Some of the worst behavior I have seen among story-based roleplayers has come from "furry" characters who could not cope with the disappointment of not being special, all-powerful and unique characters. . .the center of every story and scene.  

And, the cry of "but I don't behave because autism" has worn itself out whenever someone in the fandom gets in trouble.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I didn't say they deserve it, but I did say there are quite a few ways to stop it from snowballing, the best method being to simply ignore it or just play off what a troll might say. They're looking for a reaction, and if you decide to give in, well you already are playing they game they want.
> 
> Learning to laugh at yourself implies confidence and acceptance of yourself, so I'd readily encourage people to do it once in a while.



Eh. A lot of the posts in this thread imply that, when it comes to online bullying and malicious communication, that this happens because the target deserves it (see the post above mine for a good example), or because the target is pathetic and unable to deal with it.

Realistically the internet is always going to be a target-rich environment, because there will always be kids who upload embarrassing videos and so on.

Too little attention is falling on the fact that, in a world of mature adults, nobody should be sending malicious messages to strangers in the first place.
Personally I think this occurs because a lot of the people trolling actually have their own unresolved social problems- so the online behaviour lets them be their own little tyrant king. Instead of feeling inferior to everybody else, they get to be the one who makes other people feel bad.

The archetypal case might be a troll who tries to embarrass people by finding and sharing those people's awkward sexual fantasies in public- and it turns out that the troll themselves is a paedophile and that this is their means of externalising their _own_ self hatred.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 24, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Eh. A lot of the posts in this thread imply that, when it comes to online bullying and malicious communication, that this happens because the target deserves it (see the post above mine for a good example), or because the target is pathetic and unable to deal with it.
> 
> Realistically the internet is always going to be a target-rich environment, because there will always be kids who upload embarrassing videos and so on.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of aspects about the fandom I do genuinely loathe. The self seriousness of such a silly hobby does kind of annoy me sometimes, I especially despise when the fandom goes for bat for figures like Kero and try to give a pass to animal abusers or when certain, rather worrisome types try to normalize cub porn. It makes me ashamed to be a part of the fandom when those sorts become unbearably loud and vocal. So, I'd say it certainly depends on the context. Some of the furries do deserve some of the flak they get, I mean, I would hope an unapologetic zoophile/cub porn advocate get _some _sort of push back. It's always been odd to me that furries are reluctant to speak up about these things and cover for those types.

But if we're just talking about furries who have autism and are having a hard time understand social norms, then obviously they don't deserve it and on some part it would fall on the community to provide a good role model help guide them in the right direction. So at times the community is somewhat at fault when those furries are not getting good guidance and still having troubles adjusting.
And sure, trolls usually have some sort of chip on their shoulder, or deep seated issue that usually motivates them, though often times it's just the nature of the internet too. It's easier to be an asswipe online, and easier to forget there's another person on the other side of the screen who is serving as the butt of your attacks. One of the less discussed downsides of online interaction. It's certainly not a justification for the trolling, but it plays it's part in how that manifests.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 24, 2021)

Goodness, I just realized this was a necro-ed thread from 2008. Aint that something? I wonder sometimes how different the experience would have been if I joined the website that early. If any of you 08 posters happen to see this, indulge me! With first or second hand accounts about 08 FAF preferably..pretty please?


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 24, 2021)

i think people like to follow and fall into a group and when there are people who don't they see them as danger.

weirdos will always be hated by the people who want to be normal but it's always the weird ones who do anything important.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 24, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> There are a lot of aspects about the fandom I do genuinely loathe. The self seriousness of such a silly hobby does kind of annoy me sometimes, I especially despise when the fandom goes for bat for figures like Kero and try to give a pass to animal abusers or when certain, rather worrisome types try to normalize cub porn. It makes me ashamed to be a part of the fandom when those sorts become unbearably loud and vocal. So, I'd say it certainly depends on the context. Some of the furries do deserve some of the flak they get, I mean, I would hope an unapologetic zoophile/cub porn advocate get _some _sort of push back. It's always been odd to me that furries are reluctant to speak up about these things and cover for those types.
> 
> But if we're just talking about furries who have autism and are having a hard time understand social norms, then obviously they don't deserve it and on some part it would fall on the community to provide a good role model help guide them in the right direction. So at times the community is somewhat at fault when those furries are not getting good guidance and still having troubles adjusting.
> And sure, trolls usually have some sort of chip on their shoulder, or deep seated issue that usually motivates them, though often times it's just the nature of the internet too. It's easier to be an asswipe online, and easier to forget there's another person on the other side of the screen who is serving as the butt of your attacks. One of the less discussed downsides of online interaction. It's certainly not a justification for the trolling, but it plays it's part in how that manifests.



What I'd say is that anybody promoting illegal or harmful activity like those mentioned should find themselves removed from social media.
and you know, same with trolls sending torrents of malicious or obscene communications to strangers.

If somebody was doing that with letters or telephone calls, they'd be identified and would face prosecution. Rather than it being the job of the community to tech vulnerable people how to cope with being bullied, it should just be that notorious trolls end up getting criminal records for abusing computer systems- with more serious consequences for those who target children.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 24, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> What I'd say is that anybody promoting illegal or harmful activity like those mentioned should find themselves removed from social media.
> and you know, same with trolls sending torrents of malicious or obscene communications to strangers.
> 
> If somebody was doing that with letters or telephone calls, they'd be identified and would face prosecution. Rather than it being the job of the community to tech vulnerable people how to cope with being bullied, it should just be that notorious trolls end up getting criminal records for abusing computer systems- with more serious consequences for those who target children.


That's a slippery slope, and not terribly practical/feasible to police the internet like that.


----------



## Troj (Jan 24, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Unfortunately if it's cool to hate a group of people as 'degenerate' this sort of thing ends up happening sooner or later.


Not to mention, "degenerate" is a common Nazi dogwhistle, and people who think it's cute to use it should probably be asked to explain themselves.

We may never know who perpetrated the chlorine attack at MFF and why they did it, but if we run with one of the popular hypotheses, I think it shows the importance of taking stochastic terrorism and the like seriously, because it always starts with dehumanizing rhetoric being repeated often enough to be eventually taken for granted.

As for some of the other things y'all brought up, yes, I think more people could absolutely stand to be coached on how to handle trolls and critics better, but Fallowfox is right that we need to be wary of treating trolls like the weather, and effectively blaming bullying victims for making themselves "attractive" to trolls. (Does that argument sound familiar, perhaps?)

Kimber in particular also flagged how the fandom is sometimes too tolerant and forgiving for its own good, and too focused on impression management and circling the wagons, to the point where toxic and disruptive behavior and dangerous and hurtful people either get a pass, or are otherwise allowed to slip through the cracks. MaelstromEyre is right that "but my autism" can sometimes become a get-out-of-jail card that ends up hurting both the individual who's learned to over-rely on that card and everyone else around them. (At the same time, we still need to be appropriately empathetic and patient with folks who have certain struggles or issues, but are doing their absolute best to manage them.)

From there, the question of how to regulate social media is a huge, complicated question. Yes, _some_ form of regulation is necessary and important for the safety and satisfaction of all, but how to go about that is obviously easier said than done. You've got to figure out how to create rules and standards that can't readily be misinterpreted, distorted, abused, or over-extended, and you've also got to consider how social media platforms will be inclined to create rules and policies that ultimately favor them, theirs, and their preferred status quo.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 24, 2021)

Jarz said:


> Maybe they think we are just like hairy emos


With quarantine that's a reality which is getting ever closer!


----------

